
Why I cancelled my Amazon Prime account - Alupis
https://qz.com/1664791/for-amazon-prime-day-consider-cancelling-your-prime-account/
======
robertcope
That's a lot of words to say nothing, really. Amazon Prime is so insignificant
in cost that it makes no sense not to have it. And the author already admitted
to sharing logins, which is no doubt a violation of their use policy and a
morally vague thing to do, at best.

~~~
perl4ever
Whether it's insignificant in cost depends on how you look at it.

Amazon prime costs $119 a year, which is about equal to the interest from
$5200 in a money market account. So it's not that $10/month seems like that
much to me, but when I think about giving Amazon over $5K as a lump sum, it
seems outrageous, like a sleazy trick, or a too-clever arbitrage.

And, you know, whether any amount paid is insignificant depends also on
whether it gets you anything.

After I cancelled Prime, I noticed that Amazon was still shipping things just
as quickly for free, even though they try to create uncertainty to get you to
sign back up.

I've never used any other benefit of Prime.

------
Kaiyou
I cancelled because they shoehorned so many things in and raised the price
steeply. I don't even have a device that is capable of playing prime video, so
why would I pay for it?

------
aogl
How is this article on the front page of HN? It adds no value nor shares any
real information, other than a click bait type title to get you to read it.

------
tartrate
I used prime to watch Seinfeld. Then, in the middle of a season, I had to pay
for an episode. So I cancelled it.

